# hello from yorkshire



## parky (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Great website, nice to listen to like minded people.  My holiday home is my  also my trusty vw workvan with work stuff removed and carpets and beds added, not the lap of luxury but very enjoyable. We have just returned from a trip accross europe to Switzerland were we camped mainly on the alpine passes for free. Loved it, now want more.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 3, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to  the wildys
I like your style, multi tasking van,
economy camping
definitely one of us

weez
Tony


----------



## samfromcas (Sep 3, 2009)

*wellcome*

wellcome parky you must have had some lovely views you will find this is a cracking site


----------



## lenny (Sep 3, 2009)

Good on ya Parky and welcome to the site


----------



## zeezee16 (Sep 3, 2009)

parky said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Great website, nice to listen to like minded people.  My holiday home is my  also my trusty vw workvan with work stuff removed and carpets and beds added, not the lap of luxury but very enjoyable. We have just returned from a trip accross europe to Switzerland were we camped mainly on the alpine passes for free. Loved it, now want more.


Welcome to the site, where about in Yorks are you, there's quite a few on the site in Yorks, 3 or 4 in Leeds.
Cheers, Pete. (Leeds).


----------



## maingate (Sep 3, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Welcome to the site, where about in Yorks are you, there's quite a few on the site in Yorks, 3 or 4 in Leeds.
> Cheers, Pete. (Leeds).


Any more of you and this will be  wildcamping.ee.by.gum


----------



## parky (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the welcome,

not too far from Leeds pete, I 'm near Skipton,
 so called "gateway to the dales" by the tourist board.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2009)

parky said:


> We have just returned from a trip accross europe to Switzerland were we camped mainly on the alpine passes for free. Loved it, *now want more*.


 

 i hear gatesheads nice this time of year...

enjoy...

 regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Sep 3, 2009)

ajs said:


> i hear gatesheads nice this time of year...
> 
> enjoy...
> 
> ...


Judging by the number of Tykes on this forum AJ, we dont have room for all of them at once.
They will all probably park up near traffic lights to watch the pretty colours (mayhem)


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 4, 2009)

Them that can do,
While other's talk about it
WARNING:don't mix up your viagra and laxative's it makes you crap in bed


----------



## zeezee16 (Sep 4, 2009)

parky said:


> thanks for the welcome,
> 
> not too far from Leeds pete, I 'm near Skipton,
> so called "gateway to the dales" by the tourist board.


We spend a lot of time up at the Station inn at Ribblehead, might see you up there sometime. 
Might be there next saturday afternoon. (12th).
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## mlynnf50 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome from one Yorky to another.  We live here in the Alps right on the route de grande alps just 5 miins from Switzerland, glad you enjoyed my back garden.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 4, 2009)

welcome to wildcamping ee by gum from another yorky, weer taking over tha nors  but we are in wales at the moment enjoying a extended wild camp  i am shure you will enjoy the site


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site, you will make many friends here and any questions you have just post them on site and it will not be long B4 you get an answer.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

 Pics:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


 Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## runnach (Oct 29, 2009)

Thas all reight abowt us Yorkies takin ovur.

One ere Donny originally , a whippets run from Old Arthur, Latterly Saltaire not too far away from your neck.

Channa


----------



## Neckender (Oct 29, 2009)

Old_Arthur said:


> Them that can do,
> While other's talk about it
> WARNING:don't mix up your viagra and laxative's it makes you crap in bed



I nearley crapped me sen, when I read this.

John.


----------



## parky (Oct 29, 2009)

reet then, thas enuf, thas nawt wrong wi speaking proper !!!


----------



## Neckender (Oct 29, 2009)

Cost kick a bow agen a woh and hit it with thee yed and bost it.

John.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 29, 2009)

hey up i wis born in balby ,be the little white church. n lived in warmsworth till i was 8yr old . we do get about abit us yorkies. my grandad used to play piano in winning post pub om his way home from work in cantors the furnishing shop. all my family were ex miners along the way. glad i never had to go down ,we moved to cornwall, clean air n sunshine. cheers alan.


----------



## maingate (Oct 29, 2009)

I say old bean. Could any of you chaps help me. My translator does not seem to be able to cope with this thread. Maybe Pater can help me when he gets back from his club.


----------



## pokerking (Oct 30, 2009)

channa said:


> Thas all reight abowt us Yorkies takin ovur.
> 
> One ere Donny originally , a whippets run from Old Arthur, Latterly Saltaire not too far away from your neck.
> 
> Channa



South Elmsall here, farther worked at Frickley and then moved t dales t keep me an ar kid art a pit. Good move Dad.


----------



## runnach (Oct 30, 2009)

pokerking said:


> South Elmsall here, farther worked at Frickley and then moved t dales t keep me an ar kid art a pit. Good move Dad.



South Elmsall..eh ..I was once a member of the cycling club there ...and remember getting a right bollocking off a copper after me and a pal set off down the hill !!!
We got up to a rare old speed overtook a car in fact ...(but we were 14 )

We regularly did time trials between a layby near Hampole and Ackworth and back it was a 10 mile jaunt.

Dont forget we cycled from Skellow and Carcroft just to get there..we were oblivious to the fact that initself was a 10 mile round trip.

Happy days and not a care in the world. ( how it should be at 14)

channa


----------

